# Gained a lot of weight,used to be super fit and strong. Need to lose about 6 stone. Will muscle memory help me lose it quicker?



## Strakez (Jun 24, 2020)

Hi. I'm new to this website so my apologies if I've posted in the wrong place. 18 months ago I was super fit, lean and strong and trained every day. Due to personal reasons, I stopped training and over a year I have gained a lot of weight. I need to lose about six stones and basically wondered if the training I did previously will help me achieve this weight loss a little quicker? Thank u


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Strakez said:


> Hi. I'm new to this website so my apologies if I've posted in the wrong place. 18 months ago I was super fit, lean and strong and trained every day. Due to personal reasons, I stopped training and over a year I have gained a lot of weight. I need to lose about six stones and basically wondered if the training I did previously will help me achieve this weight loss a little quicker? Thank u


 Muscle weighs more than fat.

The Energy you are using during the workouts would help you lose weight but the Muscle Memory may seem like you are gaining weight. Do High Energy like Cardio n ect - smash it down to 3 stone.

How has your Diet changed since you stopped training?

How deep into are you? you know your BF% or anything detailed?

Ever since iv stopped cycling (bike) iv put a little bit weight on.. Cycling is High Energy, It burns fat but doesn't put weight on you via Muscular growth.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

AnimalLifter said:


> Muscle weighs more than fat.


 Classic.


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

hmgs said:


> Classic.


 hahaha

When I was at school, about 15ish, a lass who was into PE said to me ''Muscle weighs more than Fat'' as she was debating her Weight for her age, she just explained that her Muscle (From PE) weighs more than her Fat (Per inch). she wasn't even fat. She was Year above me.

You could be a sumo wrestler weighing 300lb, only like 150lb of that will be Muscle (increased strength due to having to move the 300lb body around) still though - not a lot of real muscle behind that weight.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

AnimalLifter said:


> Muscle weighs more than fat.
> 
> The Energy you are using during the workouts would help you lose weight but the Muscle Memory may seem like you are gaining weight. Do High Energy like Cardio n ect - smash it down to 3 stone.
> 
> ...


 Holy sh1t!!!

I didn't even know there was a female bb forum on ukm.....I've stumbled upon it, bored at work and look who's posting!!!!! The one and only AL!!!

Hahahahahaha!!!!!!

Youre a legend mate and you're 100% correct because we all know 1kg of muscle is heavier than 1kg of fat.


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

Muscle memory will not help you loose weight any quicker.

Diet is what will determine your weight loss rate and body composition.


----------

